# Just bought a boyar Schultz!



## Braeden P (May 29, 2021)

My dad was driving and saw some stuff for sale so we drove there today and bought the Boyar Shultz sg it’s a 6-18 we looked at the ways and there is scraping along the whole thing but it’s three phase so we can’t run it. About ten wheels all Norton wheels but no wheel guard! But it was a steal at 500 bucks, now time for some nice whether to pick it up!
(Yes I don’t have a mill but I got a sg some deals are too good to pass on!)


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 29, 2021)

nice score Braeden!!!


----------



## rabler (May 29, 2021)

Nice find.  Hope it works well.   What are you going to do for powering it?


----------



## Braeden P (May 29, 2021)

Don’t know yet probably a capacitor between two of the phases until we get a converter but it’s also 220 so we will run a line.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 29, 2021)

Who says all the deals are on the west coast? Congrats, I'm jealous.


----------



## Tim9 (May 29, 2021)

Awesome. I love my SG. It’s just opened up so much more…. So many more capabilities. That said, I’m also learning a lot. And reading a lot. Anyway…. You did well at 500.00

fwiw… I’m on my third cheap Asian VFD for three phase power. At @ 75 bucks… I have no complaints. In fact, for the SG… I press the run button on the VFD and leave it on. I then use the original magnetic starter to start and stop the machine. My motor is a 1 HP so I purchased the 1.5 kw VFD









						YaeCCC AB0420 Drive Converter for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for YaeCCC AB0420 Drive Converter at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




I’m powering all  my VFD’s with 220 volts.


----------



## Earl (May 31, 2021)

I have a BS 6-12 grinder.  75 bucks on ebay got a VFD.   Works perfectly for the 3 phase surface grinder.   At $75 it is a throw- away if anything goes wrong down the line.  I just cut the plug off the SG and wired it to the vfd.  The vfd comes on when I throw the switch on the wall and I use the regular power switch on the grinder to start and stop it.   It took all of 15 minutes to wire up and mount the vfd.


----------



## Janderso (May 31, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Who says all the deals are on the west coast? Congrats, I'm jealous.


Deals on the West coast?
Congratulations Braeden!!


----------



## NCjeeper (May 31, 2021)

Interesting looking Boyar Schultz. Do you know what year it was made?


----------



## brino (May 31, 2021)

Congratulations Braeden!

-brino


----------



## Braeden P (May 31, 2021)

NCjeeper said:


> Interesting looking Boyar Schultz. Do you know what year it was made?


Before 1956 they moved locations I will have to find the serial number.


----------



## Braeden P (May 31, 2021)

Earl said:


> I have a BS 6-12 grinder.  75 bucks on ebay got a VFD.   Works perfectly for the 3 phase surface grinder.   At $75 it is a throw- away if anything goes wrong down the line.  I just cut the plug off the SG and wired it to the vfd.  The vfd comes on when I throw the switch on the wall and I use the regular
> power switch on the grinder to start and stop it.   It took all of 15 minutes to wire up and mount the vfd.


My neighbor who’s a machinist has a vfd that he will give us to use on it if it’s the right power.


----------



## Splat (May 31, 2021)

Congrats on the find! I love old machines.


----------



## Braeden P (Jun 2, 2021)

Just picked it up today pictures will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Braeden P (Jun 3, 2021)

Here are the pics! And a porter cable 15 inch sander!


----------



## Earl (Jun 3, 2021)

Looks like you got an assortment of wheels.  Did you get any hubs for the wheels or a diamond to dress them with?  The mag chuck looks to be 110 volt single phase so you can test that out right away.   To come up to speed on surface grinding,  take a look at the youtube videos by Solid Rock Machine inc.  He does a great job explaining the process.


----------



## Braeden P (Jun 3, 2021)

There is the remains of a wheel on the spindle but no dresser so I will get one.


----------



## Braeden P (Jun 5, 2021)

I have great news!

All of the original scraping is there this thing was used for 1 year in a repair department as a backup then sat for 20 years the I got it. Here’s a picture of the scraping on the column.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 5, 2021)

WOW! That thing is a beauty! Love the art-deco castings.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 5, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Love the art-deco castings.


Me too. That is what makes it in my opinion.


----------

